# Hiring Process/ Timeline.



## sheikhaa (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello All,

I recently got a chance to meet with a recruiter from the Big 4 that was visiting Canada on a recruitment campaign (3 weeks ago). It was an interesting conversation which ended with a "lets work to get you there by the summers". Conversation was scheduled for 15 mins but lasted an hour.

I was initially very excited to hear the ending comment but have since only received one follow up email saying my resume is now being looked at by another person in the recruiting team and they will get back to me. The response was to my thank you email for taking the time to meet with me (maybe I am applying the Canadian process incorrectly to ME?)

Just wondering, is the the process really that slow, even in the big 4? I have almost 10 years of consulting experience and the role (if ever offered) would not be an entry level one.

Any personal or other experience you are able to share will be very helpful. I am used to the process moving very fast here ( you can be hired and fired again in 3 weeks) so am curious if this is the norm or if I should take the hint.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

don't know about the big 4 (not my industry) but i went from job offer to sitting at my desk in one month. And that was me stalling!

So, it can be done quicker. Your firm obviously has to go through a few more levels of bureaucracy / HR etc, and probably don't NEED anyone until the summer....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure what role this is for but if it is upper management, then things are probly going to move slowly. Maybe they know someone is going to be moving in the upcoming months and that a position is going to be opening. But moving here doesnt usually happen that quiclkly and something tells me that leaving probly isnt all that quick of a process either. So I would say 2 to 3 months is probly more the norm unless they were left high and dry by a previous employee. And if that is the case... would be a bit worried if is a senior level position. They said by summer during the interview for a reason. Do followup, dont put all your eggs in this basket, but dont worry so much. Inshalla, you will be over by summer


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi

In the UK Big4 take about 4 weeks from seeing your CV to get back to you with regards to an interview. At least they did a few years ago when I moved to EY. In the UAE I suspect they would take as long if not longer. 

I'm an IT Auditor (Manager, 7.5 years experience) moving to Abu Dhabi for a new job (Not Big4 this time) and I got my first interview in May then second early June then third was late August and fourth mid-September.... Then I waited a month to hear whether I was getting an offer and then another 2 months for my security clearance to come through a received my contract at the end of December..... All in all the process can be very slow! Originally they wanted me to start mid-September 2012 and I am starting April 2013! 

I wouldn't worry about it too much, it is good that you got a reply and keep in touch every few weeks. Although, be prepared for them not to respond to your emails at time.

Good luck!

B


----------



## sheikhaa (Apr 13, 2011)

Very helpful, thanks guys.

If the timeline actually works the way you have stated, it will only help as I really want to spend the summers here.... I will take Canadian summers over ME summers any day 

I am not even at the manager interview phase, still with HR so I assume it will be a while before things move forward. I was just surprised with the conversation I had where the option and the organization was being sold to me as compared to me convincing them that I have value to add... I guess its different whereever you go.

I really appreciate you sharing your experience GumbaGumba, I have been warned about the time it takes but 9 months... wow!

I will keep my fingers crossed and see where this goes and will surely follow up every 2-3 weeks. For now, will relax and ejoy the winters... Brr...!!


----------



## bbgirl (Feb 21, 2013)

All the best Sheikhaa....Hope it will all turn up well for you. I do understand how dreadful the waiting can be but insyaAllah, you be hearing the good news from them soon


----------

